# appealing an account deactivation



## Romalu (Nov 29, 2018)

I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Last night, I got an Uber text right before bed alerting me that a passenger had reported concerns with my driving (something about braking/maneuvering or whatever). It was my second such alert in less than a week, and that was really surprising because I hadn't had any before this for a few months. This morning I woke up to find my account had been deactivated! I spoke with support on the phone and with a rep in person. I got no further info about what exactly the passenger reported, no opportunity to explain my side of things or appeal, and no option to take a safety course and get my account reinstated. Just that's it, that's all, goodbye!

Has anyone else had this happen? If you were able to get reinstated, how?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If you follow the news, remember when Jim Acosta got kicked out of the White House press conference. (Not arguing if it should or should not have been done. That is a topic for a different thread).

A judge ordered him reinstated due to the fact he was not given a chance to defend himself. I am not a lawyer but I do see some corelation between that and what Uber does with deactivation. 

A lawyer may be able to help but if you lose you may be on the hook for big bucks. If you decide to talk to a lawyer mention the possibility of a class action suit. You are not the only one deactivated without a chance to defend youtself or face your accuser.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive talked to Rohit on your behalf. Thanks to my master negotiation skills, ive gotten you reinstated within 48 hours. Dont forget my christmas card or to add me to your will.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive talked to Rohit on your behalf. Thanks to my master negotiation skills, ive gotten you reinstated within 48 hours. Dont forget my christmas card or to add me to your will.


I was just going to make the call


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

If you had a dash cam and did actually not drive stupidly, they'd reactivate you. Drivers having actually proof forces them to deal with the pax. They hate that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

911 Guy said:


> If you had a dash cam and did actually not drive stupidly, they'd reactivate you. Drivers having actually proof forces them to deal with the pax. They hate that.


Fake it, theyve never asked for my footage.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Romalu said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Last night, I got an Uber text right before bed alerting me that a passenger had reported concerns with my driving (something about braking/maneuvering or whatever). It was my second such alert in less than a week, and that was really surprising because I hadn't had any before this for a few months. This morning I woke up to find my account had been deactivated! I spoke with support on the phone and with a rep in person. I got no further info about what exactly the passenger reported, no opportunity to explain my side of things or appeal, and no option to take a safety course and get my account reinstated. Just that's it, that's all, goodbye!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? If you were able to get reinstated, how?


I've had this Theory about claims like yours. I feel Lyft has saboteurs that do this to good drivers. Things they do when I work for them suggest that they are pretty desperate as a company. Especially in certain markets... I picked a Lyft ambassador in LA and dropped him off in this seedy warehouse district where a guy handed him an address of where he had to go next.During that ride, I got pulled over by the cops for nothing but was oddly questions and the ambassador seemed interested in my responses. Just a weird experience. But, if you get back on for whatever reason, always engage your rider in conversation. It builds confidence both for you in handling riders and the rider by giving them confidence that they're on a safe ride... Also, always go with your gut.if someone seems off drive right bye. Avoid the ghetto. Study faces and their associated personalities at diner or a Starbucks. Mean people will do mean things. Don't give anyone the chance to do something mean to your driving reputation. Good Luck...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Bottom line:

We always have been, Always will
Be Disposable non employees

Thousands of newbies signing up Everyday


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

You should freshen up your video library to fight the boredom waiting on Lyft fares. That helps preserve your sanity; otherwise you can find yourself going through a mental breakdown. There are stories of drivers snapping out on the job, so take care of yourself and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah you better be in the city if you can only do Lyft. Average day on Lyft is slow AF in burbs.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive talked to Rohit on your behalf. Thanks to my master negotiation skills, ive gotten you reinstated within 48 hours. Dont forget my christmas card or to add me to your will.


Stupid



Romalu said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Last night, I got an Uber text right before bed alerting me that a passenger had reported concerns with my driving (something about braking/maneuvering or whatever). It was my second such alert in less than a week, and that was really surprising because I hadn't had any before this for a few months. This morning I woke up to find my account had been deactivated! I spoke with support on the phone and with a rep in person. I got no further info about what exactly the passenger reported, no opportunity to explain my side of things or appeal, and no option to take a safety course and get my account reinstated. Just that's it, that's all, goodbye!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? If you were able to get reinstated, how?


Do you want come back for Uber?
Reactivated?
Thanks and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Romalu said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Last night, I got an Uber text right before bed alerting me that a passenger had reported concerns with my driving (something about braking/maneuvering or whatever). It was my second such alert in less than a week, and that was really surprising because I hadn't had any before this for a few months. This morning I woke up to find my account had been deactivated! I spoke with support on the phone and with a rep in person. I got no further info about what exactly the passenger reported, no opportunity to explain my side of things or appeal, and no option to take a safety course and get my account reinstated. Just that's it, that's all, goodbye!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? If you were able to get reinstated, how?


Could it be that this was just a temporary 48 hr account deactivation while they 'investigate'? That's what happens sometimes. Okay, just realized the thread is already over a week old, so I guess you'll know by now whether it was permanent. Either way, if possible going to a Greenlight Hub and speaking face to face with someone might get you better results.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> If you had a dash cam and did actually not drive stupidly, they'd reactivate you. Drivers having actually proof forces them to deal with the pax. They hate that.


Lyft temporarily deactivated me while the investigated a drinking complaint..My high ratings got me back on. The pax was a ******. Complains about me drinking yet he stay on the whole 8 mile/15 min ride.

I told them to have a police offer do a field sobriety test right away on such a serious allegation. When passed, the pax should be fined a damage fee or their name and address should be offered to the driver for legal action. With these stipulations, there will not be much if any of these careless reviews. I wish someone with a speech handicap, with a lawyer on retainer would be ready to set a precedence for this unlawful deactivation.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Sammi Kurr said:


> . I wish someone with a speech handicap, with a lawyer on retainer would be ready to set a precedence for this unlawful deactivation.


I believe there is just such a case currently in progress. Older guy had a stroke that cased slurring of speech and people reported and he got deactivated. Not sure what else is going on but I'll try to find it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> I believe there is just such a case currently in progress. Older guy had a stroke that cased slurring of speech and people reported and he got deactivated. Not sure what else is going on but I'll try to find it


oh yea.
thats discrimination based on disability.
you think turning down a service animal is bad .... ha.


----------



## Romalu (Nov 29, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> If you had a dash cam and did actually not drive stupidly, they'd reactivate you. Drivers having actually proof forces them to deal with the pax. They hate that.


I starting doing this freaking job because I'm flat broke. I've barely had money for my bills, much less a dash cam. In any case I'm doubtful they would have even cared.



reg barclay said:


> Could it be that this was just a temporary 48 hr account deactivation while they 'investigate'?


Nope, it was immediate and permanent.



Gtown Driver said:


> Yeah you better be in the city if you can only do Lyft. Average day on Lyft is slow AF in burbs.


I've noticed. Fortunately I've started a new job and get a nice solid paycheck on the last of the month, so I only need enough this month to pay this month's bills (which I've been able to do) and I'm done with this stupid gig.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sammi Kurr said:


> I've had this Theory about claims like yours. I feel Lyft has saboteurs that do this to good drivers. Things they do when I work for them suggest that they are pretty desperate as a company. Especially in certain markets... I picked a Lyft ambassador in LA and dropped him off in this seedy warehouse district where a guy handed him an address of where he had to go next.During that ride, I got pulled over by the cops for nothing but was oddly questions and the ambassador seemed interested in my responses. Just a weird experience. But, if you get back on for whatever reason, always engage your rider in conversation. It builds confidence both for you in handling riders and the rider by giving them confidence that they're on a safe ride... Also, always go with your gut.if someone seems off drive right bye. Avoid the ghetto. Study faces and their associated personalities at diner or a Starbucks. Mean people will do mean things. Don't give anyone the chance to do something mean to your driving reputation. Good Luck...


I've wondered the same Pax that is also a driver, friend or relative. Reports you, knows you can't get their name........

Remove competition.

I've also wondered why some drivers not bring suit against the rider? Seems that could straighten things up as well.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Hub. Arbitration if that doesn’t work. 

Consider deactivation a blessing in disguise.


----------



## StewartMarto (Feb 8, 2020)

My account was just deactivated today for suspicion that I was driving under the influence this absurd. I went to uber green hub yesterday and one of their inspectors said my car doesn't smell like marijuana. I do not smoke or drink as it is against my religion and uber doesn't seem to care. I do not understand why this is happening to me and would really like uber to do a proper investigation before deactivating my account.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

StewartMarto said:


> would really like uber to do a proper investigation before deactivating my account.


Well... They don't, so that's about it. Sucks, but not a whole lot you can do. You can plead your case to them all you want, but don't expect a whole lot. Some have gotten lucky, though.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Take it as a blessing in disguise, and get a real job.


----------



## CorbinDenver (Feb 7, 2020)

I came here looking for advice (I start driving today), this may be the single best suggestion. Heard it a few places. 


911 Guy said:


> If you had a dash cam and did actually not drive stupidly, they'd reactivate you. Drivers having actually proof forces them to deal with the pax. They hate that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

StewartMarto said:


> I do not understand why this is happening to me


It's because some riders lie to get a free trip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> It's because some riders lie to get a free trip.


And some riders lie in retaliation.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

CorbinDenver said:


> came here looking for advice (I start driving today), this may be the single best suggestion. Heard it a few places.


Definitely get a dashcam, there is more than enough instances documented here to show that false claims happen. If someone is willing to lie to get an $18.27 refund for an uber ride, is it that much of a stretch that someone would file a false police report for a bigger payday?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

StewartMarto said:


> My account was just deactivated today for suspicion that I was driving under the influence this absurd. I went to uber green hub yesterday and one of their inspectors said my car doesn't smell like marijuana. I do not smoke or drink as it is against my religion and uber doesn't seem to care. I do not understand why this is happening to me and would really like uber to do a proper investigation before deactivating my account.


Old thread


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

StewartMarto said:


> My account was just deactivated today for suspicion that I was driving under the influence this absurd. I went to uber green hub yesterday and one of their inspectors said my car doesn't smell like marijuana. I do not smoke or drink as it is against my religion and uber doesn't seem to care. I do not understand why this is happening to me and would really like uber to do a proper investigation before deactivating my account.


I read where this happened to a driver and they immediately went to the police station and submitted themselves for a field sobriety test, the results of which they submitted to Uber and were reinstated. Now they're suing the pax for damages for costing them a day's pay. I would have advised you to do this immediately but I guess its too late for a sobriety test. That and having a dashcam.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

DASHCAM! And not because loser Uber or Lyft will watch it. It’s to protect you with police and to prevent problems. I’m wondering if having the cam AND having a sign where pax would read, hey you’re being recorded (in nicer terms) would make of think twice about making a false accusation or doing something nefarious. Anyone have opinions? Is it proactive?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DarkBerry said:


> Now they're suing the pax for damages for costing them a day's pay


They may be suing for that.

The likelihood of COLLECTING is a whole different level of difficulty.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> They may be suing for that.
> 
> The likelihood of COLLECTING is a whole different level of difficulty.


Probably.
But if more drivers sue over false accusations the word may get out resulting in fewer false claims.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

This gig should really be a fall back plan or some form of additional income onto of an existing retirement or job that you primarily benefit from. It puzzles me how some drivers rely on this app as a form of fulltime employment when there is no job security at all. Drivers are a dime a dozen.


Uber is an amazing way to earn part time income.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Best advice always will be don't take lowlife pool riders. They had never own a car and don't know how driving is but they wanted first class experience of a flight trip.


----------



## cc.stevens (7 mo ago)

Romalu said:


> I drive for both Uber and Lyft. Last night, I got an Uber text right before bed alerting me that a passenger had reported concerns with my driving (something about braking/maneuvering or whatever). It was my second such alert in less than a week, and that was really surprising because I hadn't had any before this for a few months. This morning I woke up to find my account had been deactivated! I spoke with support on the phone and with a rep in person. I got no further info about what exactly the passenger reported, no opportunity to explain my side of things or appeal, and no option to take a safety course and get my account reinstated. Just that's it, that's all, goodbye!
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? If you were able to get reinstated, how?


I reapplied with different car, phone number, computer and was accepted


----------

